# Dalian Amazon Roaster Training



## DavecUK

I have thought long and hard before posting this. I have completed training a chap who will be Bella Baristas trainer for when they eventually offer roasting courses. Of course they are in Northampton and many will be happy to travel from the deep south and others will not (or won't find it practical). I don't know what they will charge, I don't know how many they will have at any one time. To be honest I don't care, because it's not up to me. The only thing I really hope, is they maintain the same standard.

For those who don't want to make the pilgrimage to BB and are nearer Byfleet (Surrey). I might from time to time be persuaded offer either 1-to-1 or 1-to-2 training on roasting and the Dalian Amazon. As I am sure people will mention, I have to almost be forced into doing it...it's not a business, I am retired, but on the odd occasion I may well do this for people as a favour (although it will cost you good money).

As for when, who knows, it will be as and when not a regular thing, all I ask is send me a message it may be some weeks or months until I reply. Even after I reply it might be some weeks or months before you get any training. It won't be in a fancy training centre, you won't get lunch, it will be cold in winter. What you will get is between 4-6 hours of my time depending on what you can absorb, for how long you can keep learning and whether it's 1 or 2 people.

I charge because I should, I may well give some of the fee to charity, I may not...depends on how impoverished I am feeling and what expenditure I have at the time. A typical message below should give you the idea of where I am with this and my lack interest in it as a money making scheme. I am however willing to help a few people who really want to learn about Roasting and specifically on the Dalian, plus a few tricks and tips. Bella Barista are of course aware of what I am doing and I was quite happy not to do it and leave it to them...but they (Rodney) said just to carry on to do them as and when I wanted to (they may even refer some people to me).

*Below is a link to the training Agenda*

https://1drv.ms/b/s!Asx_Hxo4gvfkkAmOluGS5m4UYZJv

P.S. Obviously 2 people is cheaper per person than 1 person as I only charge the extra time that will be involved. Of course the training is then shared and potential agreeable dates have to be agreed between both parties and then presented back to me to agree the date. If you can afford 1-to-1 great, if you cant 1-to-2 is only a small set of compromises.

* As for whether the training is any good*, I have only run the course twice, once for Thomas and once for Bella Baristas trainer, so please read the post below from tuomI:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38351-Dalian-Amazon-Experiences&p=505559#post505559

Post reviewed and approved by Glenn


----------



## NAJB

A timely reminder that I have allowed your latest email to get buried in my email folders.


----------



## DavecUK

NAJB said:


> A timely reminder that I have allowed your latest email to get buried in my email folders.


As happens in mine..I export the folders now.


----------



## Densven

Hi Dave, yes I am interested in a training day when you can put one together. Will message you if I can but don't think I have posted enough to send messages yet...


----------



## Hics

DavecUK said:


> As happens in mine..I export the folders now.


Hey Dave, what's the best way to contact you to schedule a day training for myself and my husband. Took delivery of Dalian amazon in January enjoying roasting couldn't have got started without your instruction manual. My husband and I could use your roasting training please let us know!


----------



## johnealey

@DavecUK should flag up for Dave to be able to read this although you may need a few more posts to be able to PM or private message him (not sure if you ca receive them now though)

hope this helps

John


----------



## DavecUK

Hics said:


> Hey Dave, what's the best way to contact you to schedule a day training for myself and my husband. Took delivery of Dalian amazon in January enjoying roasting couldn't have got started without your instruction manual. My husband and I could use your roasting training please let us know!


Just send me a message via the forum and I will see what can be sorted out.

Dave


----------



## ldkuhn

Hello Dave! I am new to this forum, would be really interested if you are still offering Amazon training. Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK

I am, drop me a pm and we can sort something out


----------



## ldkuhn

DavecUK said:


> I am, drop me a pm and we can sort something out


Will do - I think I need to make a few posts before having permission to pm anyone.


----------



## Arthuriot

Hi @DavecUK,

It seems the link to training agenda is not available anymore.

Cheers,


----------



## DavecUK

Arthuriot said:


> Hi @DavecUK,
> 
> It seems the link to training agenda is not available anymore.
> 
> Cheers,


Ah...try this link

https://1drv.ms/b/s!Asx_Hxo4gvfkkBzDgjtSFM13DtN2

Should work


----------



## Darren Howie

Hi Dave,

I'm very new to roasting and have purchased a 1kg Amazon. My beans are coming out like toads rather than smooth like frogs, as they were before. I've tried 4 different bean types and it just doesn't feel like its roasting properly. There are few reasons why I think this may be.

We moved the roaster and now it makes what sounds like a rubbing noise, especially when it reaches hotter temps. The beans I used this morning were left outside and in a tool shed that gets very hot in sun. Also, we have set it up on balcony outside, which I'm not sure is recommend. Can you roast outside? My airflow has always operated lover than the roast temp so unsure if that's related.

I noticed oo a previous thread from a while back they you run sessions, I'd be more than happy to tap into these if you still do them.

Shalom

Darren


----------



## NeilW

Hi Dave,

I am currently teaching myself to roast with a Nuvo Eco. At the moment this is purely for my own interest, however I am long term sick at the moment. If I can't get back to my job I will be looking at the business potential available in roasting.

Are you still able to run the courses?

Many thanks

Neil


----------

